# The newest herd addition - Monster pony



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

So... its a long story, but I ended up with a friends horse, to do some training on her such as lunging, learning how to canter under saddle, woahing, backing, softening and a few other things. She is a good horse in general, although riding her with other horses is hell. Her owner doesnt have the softest hands, and her mouth is hard as a rock, she walks quite literally 1000 milles an hour, and is spooky of about everything. When she first arrived, Rusty (the bay) was not thrilled... Usually the lowest man on the totem pole he actually took charge of her... Poor baby got kicked a few times when he got overly arrogant with her. But now they get along pretty well as long as it doesnt involve people in the mix. Taz has liked her from the beggining. But since she has been in their pasture, they have became like two peas in a pod, more so than ever.

The two peas in a pod...









First time with her in their pasture. Smelling...









First time riding her. Her first time riding English, also!









Riding her... Sorry the quality is so horrible, its a video still >.<









The next day I went out to catch her... And, I literally was walking around the pasture for _*2 hours*_ trying to catch her, until I decided that this wasnt working so I got on the four wheeler and chased her around abit. I got off every so often to see if she had a change of heart, and Bella, dripping with sweat, and tired, ran up to me <3 She hasnt run from me in the pasture since. I decided when she was running around the pasture that I might as well get some photos...

Haha, her neck and head look so massive in this picture



























The three muskateers...









Rustys general attitude to her


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

While Bella is running around the pasture...



























Finally caught the evil munchkin...









I havent had a mane to play with forever, since I roached Rustys mane, and Taz just doesnt have a mane, so I was in heaven









And then... On Monday I went riding, in a T shirt. Tuesday brought rain, and a steady drop in temperature, then a ice storm hit, then snow... Then, Wednesday had nearly a foot of snow.

Rusty Smurf <3









I only have two blankets, for Taz and Rusty... Poor babe had to go without 









I love his muzzle <3









Me and my first and favourite love.









Sorry for the picture overload...


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Rusty!! <3 Can I just say that Taz's tail, or lack thereof , is pathetic? :lol: The mare is gorgeous, though. Obviously, I have a soft spot for buckskins hehe


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Gorgeous horses!! Have fun with the new one!!
Love the original "appy tail" hehe :wink:


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Haha, thanks guys . And Tazs tail IS pathetic, no denying that xD Poor babe has a hard time in the summer with flies.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Loved the pictures! My Shadow has the same pathetic tail.


----------



## Herdof2 (Nov 24, 2012)

Omg come braid for me!!! Lol, great pics


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ahh! Bella is so prettyful! I am going to steal her. You have the most beautiful little herd going on there. I LOVE the last picture of you and Rusty, too...adorable


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Is it just me....or does Taz's snip look like he's flipping someone off? Lol


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oops, I meant Rusty...I was thinking about Taz's cuteness :3


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> I havent had a mane to play with forever, since I roached Rustys mane, and Taz just doesnt have a mane, so I was in heaven


HOW DID YOU DO THIS?!

It's so pretty... I want to do that for Sky.. or show my friend this thread so she can do it...


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

Aww cute horses! I love Bella's eyes, Taz's "tail," and Rusty is just all around cute!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute mare and the others are nice too!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> HOW DID YOU DO THIS?!
> 
> It's so pretty... I want to do that for Sky.. or show my friend this thread so she can do it...


Awee, thank you! Its just a running braid, and its really simple. Just start from their poll, or wherever their mane starts, and take about half inch thick sections and just start a regular braid and just braid normally for a few passes, then grab a chunk of mane hanging down about the size of one of the strands in the braid, and add it to the left most strand. Continue down the neck, adding a piece of hair to the left most strand every pass. When you get to the withers, and run out of hair, just continue regular braiding until you get to the end, then tie it off  Their are tons of tutorials, and its actually one of the easiest braids for me to do (and I suck at braiding :lol


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Stichy said:


> Is it just me....or does Taz's snip look like he's flipping someone off? Lol


Aha, :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I never noticed that until you said something... Bahaha, yes it does


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> Awee, thank you! Its just a running braid, and its really simple. Just start from their poll, or wherever their mane starts, and take about half inch thick sections and just start a regular braid and just braid normally for a few passes, then grab a chunk of mane hanging down about the size of one of the strands in the braid, and add it to the left most strand. Continue down the neck, adding a piece of hair to the left most strand every pass. When you get to the withers, and run out of hair, just continue regular braiding until you get to the end, then tie it off  Their are tons of tutorials, and its actually one of the easiest braids for me to do (and I suck at braiding :lol


My running braids always taper off to a triangle shape.. yours is perfectly following your horse's neck.. any secret to doing that?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Skyseternalangel said:


> My running braids always taper off to a triangle shape.. yours is perfectly following your horse's neck.. any secret to doing that?


You just have to keep it really tight.  I find that it's easier if the mane is not at all slick. It's even "easier" if the horse in question has sort of a thick mane. It can happen on a thinner maned horse but it's trickier!

Also, it's easier to keep it tight if you're braiding from above - standing on a stool or something, so you aren't reaching up AND trying to braid.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome  I'll give it a go next time!


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

She has such pretty eyes!


----------

